# What enneagram type do you associate with each mbti type?



## cudibloop

INFP*: *4w5 Sp/Sx

ENFP: 7w6 So/Sx

INFJ: 9w1 So/Sp

ENFJ: 2w3 So/Sx

INTP: 5w6 Sp/So

ENTP: 6w7 So/Sp or 7w8 Sx/So

INTJ: 5w4 Sp/Sx

ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/Sx

ISTP: 9w8 Sx/Sp

ESTP: 8w7 Sx/So

ISFP: 9w8 or 6w7 Sx/Sp

ESFP: 7w6 Sx/So

ISTJ: 1w9 Sp/Sx

ESTJ: 6w5 So/Sp

ISFJ: 9w1 Sp/So

ESFJ: 2w3 So/Sp


----------



## Entropic

None.


----------



## DiamondDays

There you go


----------



## nickvold

As this thread isn't scientific in nature, I'm just gonna add what I personally think of...

Edit: oh, lol screwed that up. Trying again:

INTJ: 5w6
INTP: 5w4
INFJ: 4w5
INFP: 4w3

ENTJ: 8
ENTP: 7
ENFJ: 3w2
ENFP: 7

ISTJ: 1w2
ISTP: 6w7
ISFJ: 9w1
ISFP: 4w3

ESTJ: 8w9
ESTP: 8w7
ESFJ: 3w2
ESFP: 7


----------



## Father of Dragons

DiamondDays said:


> View attachment 85019
> 
> 
> There you go


I'm suprised what a big difference the wing makes, especially for 9w8 vs 9w1. My combination is apparently very rare.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

@cudibloop
I agree with most of yours

INFP: 6w7 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp
ENFP: 7w6/6w7 So/Sx
INFJ: 9w1 ??/??
ENFJ: 2w3 So/Sx
INTP: 5w6 So/Sp
ENTP: 7w6/3w2 So/Sp 
INTJ: 5w6 Sp/Sx
ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/So
ISTP: 9w8 Sx/Sp
ESTP: 7w8 Sx/So or So/Sp
ISFP: 9w8 or 6w7 Sx/Sp
ESFP: 7w6 or 7w8 Sx/So
ISTJ: 1w9 Sp/So or Sp/Sx
ESTJ: 1w9 Sp/So
ISFJ: 9w1 Sp/So
ESFJ: 2w3 So/Sp


----------



## Inveniet

Hmm like why would one type of core fear be more prevalent in one Jungian type than another?

There is no clean was to do this, other than to mercylessly torture stereotypes.
It is like going trough the graveyard, digging up the corpses and switching the parts around.
Nomatter how you do it, it will be tasteless and meaningless.


----------



## SuperSoaker

hornet said:


> Hmm like why would one type of core fear be more prevalent in one Jungian type than another?
> 
> There is no clean was to do this, other than to mercylessly torture stereotypes.
> It is like going trough the graveyard, digging up the corpses and switching the parts around.
> Nomatter how you do it, it will be tasteless and meaningless.


What do you mean by that? I can see why there's a correlation between mbti and enneagram in the same way as personality disorders correlates to mbti.


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> What do you mean by that? I can see why there's a correlation between mbti and enneagram in the same way as personality disorders correlates to mbti.


Well I can't see it... 
So now what?


----------



## SuperSoaker

hornet said:


> Well I can't see it...
> So now what?


Now you miss out on all the treats


----------



## d e c a d e n t

I don't know. I guess I have certain associations like Pe = type 7, but I prefer to think how different combinations can manifest than which combinations are more likely.


----------



## SuperSoaker

I don't think I would trust neither MBTI nor enneagram if there wasn't a correlation. 

A type 5 Fe dom or a type 2 Ti dom just wouldn't make sense to me.


----------



## Krelian91

ISFJ: 1w2 sp/so
ESFJ: 2w1 so/sx
ISTJ: 1w2 so/sp
ESTJ: 1w2 sx/so
ISFP: 9w1 sp/sx
ESFP: 8w7 so/sx
ISTP: 8w9 sp/sx
ESTP: 8w7 sp/sx
INFJ: 6w5 so/sp
ENFJ: 2w3 sx/so
INTJ: 6w5 sp/so
ENTJ: cp6w5 so/sp
INFP: 6w7 sp/sx
ENFP: 7w6 sx/sp
INTP: 5w6 so/sp
ENTP: 7w8 sp/sx


----------



## Spades

I believe that any combination is possible, some being more psychologically healthy than others, but here are the "stereotypes" (or archetypal models?) that come to mind when given an MBTI type:

ISFP: 9w8, 947
ESFP: 7w8*, 739
ISTP: 9w8, 935
ESTP: 7w8, 738

ISFJ: 9w1, 962
ESFJ: 2w1, 216
ISTJ: 1w9, 162
ESTJ: 6w5*, 631

INFP: 4w5, 496
ENFP: 4w3*, 471
INTP: 5w4, 593
ENTP: 7w6, 738

INFJ: 6w5*, 641
ENFJ: 2w3, 271
INTJ: 5w6, 513
ENTJ: 8w7, 835

Plug in a 6 fix/type for any one of these.
*More flimsy in my mind. Other options come up.


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> Now you miss out on all the treats


What treats?
A pat on the head and a cookie?


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> I don't think I would trust neither MBTI nor enneagram if there wasn't a correlation.
> 
> A type 5 Fe dom or a type 2 Ti dom just wouldn't make sense to me.


That is good I can work with a more concrete assumtion like this.
So you say that Fe doms can't lie in the withdrawn part of fear and that Ti doms can't lie in the proud part of image.
That sounds weird to me. It sounds to me that you have this intellectual stereotype of 5 and an emotional
stereotype of 2.

To me each of the 3 groups, fear, anger and shame can be represented on sliding scales.

1...........9............8
|----------|----------|

Where the center is undecided between two extremes.

1 direct anger against self, 8 directs anger at the world and 9 is trapped in the middle undecided.

2 is proud and craves feeling superior, 4 feels insufficient about percieved image, 
and 3 is trapped in the middle.

5 retreats from the world because of fear of the world, 7 escapes into the world because of fear of self,
and 6 is in the middle undecided.

Probably possible to put this more elegant though.

Therefore you have phobic and counterphobic phases of the 6.
You have caring and uncaring periods of the 3.
And the 9 vacilates between explotions and periods of inner punishment.


----------



## SuperSoaker

Everything is on a scale from more to less, what does that has to do with core fears?


----------



## He's a Superhero!

It doesn't work like that. You can be any type combination..


----------



## SuperSoaker

I would be really interested in finding a type 5 esfj. One would think that combination would be more likely on a forum like this.


----------



## Arya

He's a Superhero! said:


> It doesn't work like that. You can be any type combination..


You can, but some are more common than others.


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> Everything is on a scale from more to less, what does that has to do with core fears?


Well as you said, if everything is on such a scale, then that is what it has to do with it.
Core fears being a part of everything.

Now I get that a retreating influence sounds hard to swallow for an extrovert that seeks out the object.
But just because there is a overt focus on common values and a painting of the world in such colours,
I see no reason why such an individual wouldn't feel so inadequate in the world that they retreated in fear.
Of course such an individual might not even be termed an ESFJ by anyone trying to pin a type,
might get the type ISFJ or INTP pinned on them for example.
Your reasoning to me sounds like if one isn't Ti dom there is no way such a pattern wouldn't follow.
To me such a pattern sounds entirely plausible, the ESFJ in question would however be miserable.
Remember this is about *neurotic patterns*, we arn't looking at how well such a fix would integrate with a person,
but how much it screws them up.


----------



## SuperSoaker

hornet said:


> Well as you said, if everything is on such a scale, then that is what it has to do with it.
> Core fears being a part of everything.
> 
> Now I get that a retreating influence sounds hard to swallow for an extrovert that seeks out the object.
> But just because there is a overt focus on common values and a painting of the world in such colours,
> I see no reason why such an individual wouldn't feel so inadequate in the world that they retreated in fear.
> Of course such an individual might not even be termed an ESFJ by anyone trying to pin a type,
> might get the type ISFJ or INTP pinned on them for example.
> Your reasoning to me sounds like if one isn't Ti dom there is no way such a pattern wouldn't follow.
> To me such a pattern sounds entirely plausible, the ESFJ in question would however be miserable.
> Remember this is about *neurotic patterns*, we arn't looking at how well such a fix would integrate with a person,
> but how much it screws them up.


Actually I don't see it in how well it would integrate and I don't think it would integrate that well like you say. 

I see it like different seeds (nature) that you can water with different bottles (nurture) and get different results. I just don't see how those seeds and bottles could produce that result.


----------



## Antiparticle

Maybe it's the 368 talking, but I really hate the 9w1 INFJ stereotype. I don't know any INFJs irl, but I know two INTJs, and they are both 9w1, so maybe we should switch


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> Actually I don't see it in how well it would integrate and I don't think it would integrate that well like you say.
> 
> I see it like different seeds (nature) that you can water with different bottles (nurture) and get different results. I just don't see how those seeds and bottles could produce that result.


Here is how @timeless describes it.


> *Extroverted Feeling Types (ENFJ, ESFJ)*
> Extroverted Feeling refers to an awareness of the emotions or hidden beliefs of another, but does not necessarily imply that an Fe-dominant person must bend to those emotions.
> This means that Extroverted Feeling types often have a unique insight into the intentions of others. ExFJ Fives use their talents for observation to carefully watch others and plan their interactions with them. ExFJ Fives likely have a keen sense for who they should interact with and who they shouldn’t, making ExFJ Fives probably the best at coming up with accurate first impressions of others.


http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-f...e-five-investigator-timeless-description.html


----------



## SuperSoaker

hornet said:


> Here is how @_timeless_ describes it.
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/type-5-f...e-five-investigator-timeless-description.html


Well I can see the pieces, I just can't fit them together.


----------



## Inveniet

SuperSoaker said:


> Well I can see the pieces, I just can't fit them together.


Well I guess I'm the wrong person to discuss this with then.
I can't give you a Ti friendly breakdown of how it fits.
It just fits for me that way, and if it doesn't for you, well can't be helped.


----------



## SuperSoaker

hornet said:


> Well I guess I'm the wrong person to discuss this with then.
> I can't give you a Ti friendly breakdown of how it fits.
> It just fits for me that way, and if it doesn't for you, well can't be helped.


And you know what, that's fine with me


----------



## He's a Superhero!

Arya said:


> You can, but some are more common than others.


Even if just 1% of people aren't the typical, that's still a lot of people earth wide. Regardless though, I don't plan to stereotype the combinations.


----------



## The Scorched Earth

Antiparticle said:


> Maybe it's the 368 talking, but I really hate the 9w1 INFJ stereotype. I don't know any INFJs irl, but I know two INTJs, and they are both 9w1, so maybe we should switch


Yes, I don't know what it is about the INFJ that screams out "peacemaker."


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Krelian91 said:


> ISFJ: 1w2 sp/so


most ISFJs are more gentle and conflict avoidant than the more fiery 1w2. I'd go with 9w1 or 6w7



> ESFJ: 2w1 so/sx


yes



> ISTJ: 1w2 so/sp


ISTJs are more "mind your own business" than So doms and less focused on humanitarianism than 1w2s. 1w9 or 6w5/5w6 Sp/So would be a better fit



> ESTJ: 1w2 sx/so


most ESTJs are not Sx dom. I'd say Sp/So or So/Sp for their variants



> ISFP: 9w1 sp/sx


yeah



> ESFP: 8w7 so/sx


I say Sx/So, but this definitely makes more sense than the circus act stereotype they usually get



> ISTP: 8w9 sp/sx


that works



> ESTP: 8w7 sp/sx


no way most ESTPs are Sp dom. 3w2 Sx/So or 7w8 So/Sp would be a better fit imo



> INFJ: 6w5 so/sp


I could see that



> ENFJ: 2w3 sx/so


I see most ENFJs as So dom, but this works



> INTJ: 6w5 sp/so


yeah



> ENTJ: cp6w5 so/sp


interesting



> INFP: 6w7 sp/sx


yes



> ENFP: 7w6 sx/sp


I'm normal :crying:



> INTP: 5w6 so/sp


yes 



> ENTP: 7w8 sp/sx


most ENTPs are too cerebral to be 7w8 (I'd correlate 7w8 more with Se) and lack the cold, nonchalant energy of an Sp/Sx. I would suggest 6w7, 7w6 or 3w2 So/Sp


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Ice Ghost said:


> Yes, I don't know what it is about the INFJ that screams out "peacemaker."


simple. Fe dom and aux value social harmony. IxFJs are more subtle and less abrupt than ExFJs.


----------



## cudibloop

9s aren't even necessarily peacemakers to begin with.


----------



## cudibloop

*Tritypes:*

ISFP: 952, 962, 639, 973, 974, 469
ESFP: 739, 638, 639
ISTP: 953, 973, 974, 954
ESTP: 738

INFP: 649, 639, 459, 479, 629
ENFP: 729, 728, 721, 629, 749, 748, 639
INFJ: 925, 926, 152,459, 162, 936, 953
ENFJ: 261, 361, 271, 269, 369, 379, 371

INTJ: 549, 531, 539, 639
ENTJ: 863, 853, 371, 361, 351
INTP: 529, 539
ENTP: 739, 729, 728, 731, 738, 629, 639

ISTJ: 153, 953, 163
ESTJ: 638, 628, 163
ISFJ: 639, 962, 972
ESFJ: 261, 361, 271


----------



## Krelian91

Swordsman of Mana said:


> most ISFJs are more gentle and conflict avoidant than the more fiery 1w2. I'd go with 9w1 or 6w7


You say that because you never met my mother.

(She's actually 6w7, but she has a very strong 1w2ish dictatorial, controlling and perfectionistic side, especially with me and my dad.)


----------



## Antiparticle

Swordsman of Mana said:


> simple. Fe dom and aux value social harmony. IxFJs are more subtle and less abrupt than ExFJs.


My Fe screams 'justice' much more than 'peace', you can't have social harmony without action  Actually, I know much more T-doms (especially Ti) who are conflict avoidant.

How I see prototypical INFJ, or, again, maybe the 368 talking


----------



## Helios

ISTJ- 9w8, cp6w5 (693) sp/so
ESTJ- 1w2, 3w4 (368/361) so/sp
ISFJ- 2w3, 6w7 (261/269) sp/sx
ESFJ- 2w3, 2w1 (279) so/sx

INTP- 5w4 (549) sp/so
ENTP- 7w8, 3w2 (738) so/sx
INFP- 4w5 (461) sx/sp
ENFP- 7w6, 6w7 (749/729) sx/so

ISTP- 8w9, 9w8 (853/953) sp/so
ESTP- 8w7, 7w8 (873/874) sx/so
ISFP- 4w5, 6w7 (469/471) sp/sx
ESFP- 7w6 (731/738) sx/so

INTJ- 5w6, 6w5 (531/631) sp/sx
ENTJ- cp6w5, 8w7 (368/361) so/sp
INFJ- 1w9, 9w1 (945) so/sx
ENFJ- 3w4 (371) sx/so


----------



## lifefullofwords

I mostly agree with your list as long as we're speaking of stereotypes. I operate under the assumption that a range of possibilities are likely for each type. That list would be really long, though, so I limited myself to one type each. Also, while theoretically any combination is possible, some are much more common than others so I don't think generalizing is useless.

ENFP: 7w6 So/Sx

INFJ: 9w1 So/Sp

ENFJ: 2w3 So/Sx

INTP: 5w6 Sp/So

ENTP: 7w8 Sx/So

INTJ: 5w6 Sp/Sx

ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/Sx

ISTP: 9w8 Sp/Sx

ESTP: 8w7 Sx/Sp

ISFP: 6w7 Sx/So

ESFP: 7w6 Sx/So

ISTJ: 3w2 Sp/So

ESTJ: 6w5 Sp/So

ISFJ: 1w9 Sp/So

ESFJ: 2w3 So/Sp

On a side note, I think the tendency for INFJs to be 9s and So doms is why I sometimes have trouble relating to other INFJs sometimes... as a 4 sx/sp they're my opposite in a lot of ways, even if we do use the same cognitive functions.


----------



## cudibloop

*Image-fixes

*ENFP: 2w3, 4w3, 3w2
INFP: 2w1, 3w2, 4w5
ENTP: 3w2, 3w4
INTP: 2w1, 3w2

ENTJ: 3w4, 3w2
INTJ: 3w4, 3w2
ENFJ: 3w2, 3w4, 2w3, 4w3
INFJ: 2w1, 4w5, 4w3, 3w2, 3w4

ESTP: 3w2, 3w4
ISTP: 3w2, 3w4, 2w1, 4w3
ESFP: 3w2, 2w3, 3w4
ISFP: 2w1, 3w2, 4w3, 4w5

ESTJ: 3w2, 2w1
ISTJ: 2w1, 3w2
ESFJ: 2w1, 2w3, 3w2
ISFJ: 2w1, 3w2


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

*Image fixes*

@cudibloop
I'm going with your idea

ENFP: 2w3, 4w3, 3w2
INFP: 2w3, 4w5
ENTP: 3w2, 2w3
INTP: 2w1, 3w2, 4w5

ENTJ: 3
INTJ: 3w4
ENFJ: 2, 3
INFJ: 2w1, 4

ESTP: 3w2, 2w3
ISTP: 3w4, 2w3
ESFP: 3, 2w3
ISFP: 3w4, 4

ESTJ: 3
ISTJ: 3w4
ESFJ: 2, 3w2
ISFJ: 2


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

*Gut Fixes*

ENFP: 9, 1w2
INFP: 9w1, 1w9
ESFP: 9w8, 8w7
ISFP: 9

ENTJ: 8w7, 1
INTJ: 1w9, 8w7
ESTJ: 1, 8w9
ISTJ: 1w9

ENTP: 9w8 (most ENTPs are far more conflict avoidant than they realize)
INTP: 9, 1w9
ESTP: 8w7
ISTP: 9w8, 8w9

ESFJ: 9w1, 1w2
ISFJ: 9w1, 1w9
ENFJ: 1w2, 9w1
INFJ: 9w1, 1w9


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

*Head Fixes*

ENFP: 6w7, 7w6
INFP: 6
ESFP: 6w7, 7
ISFP: 6, 7w6

ENTJ: 5w6, 6w5, 7w8
INTJ: 5w6, 6w5
ESTJ: 6w5
ISTJ: 6w5, 5w6

ENTP: 6w7, 7
INTP: 5, 6w5
ESTP: 7w8, 6w7
ISTP: 6w5, 5w6, 7w8

ESFJ: 6w7, 7w6
ISFJ: 6
ENFJ: 6w7, 7w6
INFJ: 5, 6


----------



## Yikes

Father of Dragons said:


> I'm suprised what a big difference the wing makes, especially for 9w8 vs 9w1. My combination is apparently very rare.


I have a newish INFP 9w8 friend. The 8 wing makes typing MBTI or E-wise difficult, to say the least. Don't worry though, you're a gem. :tongue:


----------



## Le9acyMuse

My biases are automatically based on people I've met, of course, and not as chiefly by similarities between MBTI with any motivations of Enneatypes.

INFJ: 9
ISFJ: 6
INTJ: 8
ISTJ: 1
INFP: 9
ISFP: 6
INTP: 5
ISTP: 9
ENFJ: 2
ESFJ: 2
ENTJ: 1
ESTJ: 8
ENFP: 4, 3
ESFP: 7
ENTP: 7, 3
ESTP: 7


----------



## Father of Dragons

Yikes said:


> I have a newish INFP 9w8 friend. The 8 wing makes typing MBTI or E-wise difficult, to say the least. Don't worry though, you're a gem. :tongue:


<3 

I'm not sure, but the wing does seem to make a pretty big difference. I would say I am an INFP with a bit of an edge to me, a type of edge that is never really mentioned in INFP descriptions. For better or worse... :|


----------



## rajAs

Father of Dragons said:


> <3
> 
> I'm not sure, but the wing does seem to make a pretty big difference. I would say I am an INFP with a bit of an edge to me, a type of edge that is never really mentioned in INFP descriptions. For better or worse... :|


I'm a 9w8 as well, and studying MBTI deeper I understood I'm xNFP, the E/I preference is borderline. I fit well with most parts of INFP and ENFP descriptions, but what I find very important is that the NF combo is absolutely true, while even P > J preference is obvious. Don't be discouraged by statistics


----------



## Yikes

Father of Dragons said:


> <3
> 
> I'm not sure, but the wing does seem to make a pretty big difference. I would say I am an INFP with a bit of an edge to me, a type of edge that is never really mentioned in INFP descriptions. For better or worse... :|


The edge is definitely there. The wing also hides the soft side a little too well and takes the hot and cold thing to a whole new level. The combination is intriguing, although without knowledge of MBTI or Enneagram I'd be totally lost with him! :shocked:


----------



## Father of Dragons

Yikes said:


> The edge is definitely there. The wing also hides the soft side a little too well and takes the hot and cold thing to a whole new level. The combination is intriguing, although without knowledge of MBTI or Enneagram I'd be totally lost with him! :shocked:


Wow he sounds volatile lol. Let me know if you have any questions to help you in your quest of understanding.


----------



## Yikes

Father of Dragons said:


> Wow he sounds volatile lol. Let me know if you have any questions to help you in your quest of understanding.


That he is! 
Disclamer: He's not that healthy, so I can't and don't want to generalize his behaviour. 

Thank you. That would be cool! (What did I tell you bout the gem.) 
I'll PM you later, it's bedtime here. :kitteh:


----------



## Judson Joist

hornet said:


> 8 directs anger at the world and 9 is trapped in the middle undecided...4 feels insufficient about percieved image and 3 is trapped in the middle...5 retreats from the world because of fear of the world, 7 escapes into the world because of fear of self, and 6 is in the middle undecided.


This is reminding me of a movie but I can't quite place it.
(Actually, I can. I'm just being a g0ofbar.)
:tongue:
Looks like we're all trying to get back to "The Source."


----------



## Quernus

Well, this is of course for fun since any type can... be any type but, I do have to say some associations come to mind.

*INFP: *4w5 
*ENFP: *7w6 or 6w7
*INFJ:* 4w3
*ENFJ: *7wx (Just because it seems like most ENFJs I know are 7s... for some reason. I don’t think that’s typical)
*INTP:* 5w4 or 9w8
*ENTP:* 8w7
*INTJ: *5w6 or 1
*ENTJ: *3 or 6
*ISTP:* 5w6 or 9w8
*ESTP: *8w7
*ISFP: *6wx or 9w1
*ESFP: *8 or 7
*ISTJ: *1
*ESTJ: *3 or 6
*ISFJ: *6 or 1
*ESFJ: *2 

Got kinda bored trying to figure out the wings towards the end. Haha.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Self Preservation 1:ISTJ
Social 1: ESTJ
Sexual 1: ENFP

Self Preservation 2: xxFJ
Social 2: ESTP
Sexual 2: ESFP

Self Preservation 3: xxTJ
Social 3: ExTx
Sexual 3: ESTP

Self Preservation 4: INFP
Social 4: xNFJ
Sexual 4: ISFP

Self Preservation 5: IxTJ
Social 5: INTP
Sexual 5: INFJ

Self Preservation 6: ISFJ
Social 6: ESFJ
Sexual 6: ESxP

Self Preservation 7: ENTJ
Social 7: ENFJ
Sexual 7: xNFP

Self Preservation 8: xNTJ
Social 8: ESTP
Sexual 8: ESxP

Self Preservation 9: ISxP
Social 9: INFJ
Sexual 9: IxFP


----------



## DomNapoleon

I totally disagree with these kind of threads. Despite you are only making an ''association''.. it only reveals that you have a biased way of looking to a certain e-type. In other words, yours associations only reveal how limited is your mind when it comes to perceive type x. That's all.


----------



## Loupgaroux

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> I totally disagree with these kind of threads. Despite you are only making an ''association''.. it only reveals that you have a biased way of looking to a certain e-type. In other words, yours associations only reveal how limited is your mind when it comes to perceive type x. That's all.


I agree if you _really think_ that say INFPs can only be Fours, ENTJs can only be Eights & so on. And will automatically disbelieve that someone could be of an unconventional MBTI\Enneagram pairing such as an INTP\Seven.

Even though I'm a somewhat uncommon MBTI\Enneagram pairing (ISFP\Five), I still associate Fives with thinking types more often than feeling types despite the fact that I _am_ a Five & a feeler. This is because I've observed that most Fives are in fact thinkers & not feelers. 
I'd never deny someone's two types just because I don't immediately associate the two types with one another. I'll probably think of a Se-dom first when thinking of a Seven & Fe-dom when thinking of a Two, just because the two correlate more often. But that by no means any MBTI type cannot be of any Enneagram type. 

Like you probably associate roses with being red right off the bat, when they of course can also be yellow, pink or white.


----------



## Kitfool

I know this post was kind of dead, and maybe not productive in any way, but I think these types of threads are fun so oh well.

INFP: 4w5 Sp/Sx

ENFP: 6w7 Sp/so

INFJ: 4w3 sx/sp

ENFJ: 2w3/3w2 So/Sp

INTP: 5w6 Sp/So

ENTP: 7w8 sx/so

INTJ: 5w4 Sp/Sx

ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/so

ISTP: 9w8 Sx/Sp

ESTP: 7w8/8w7 Sx/Sp

ISFP: 9w8 Sp/sx

ESFP: 7w6 So/sx

ISTJ: 1w9/6w5 Sp/So

ESTJ: 3w4/3w2 So/Sp

ISFJ: 6w5/1w2/2w1 Sp/so

ESFJ: 2w1/2w3 So/Sp


----------



## Varyafiriel

My thoughts...

*ESTP *7w8-8w7-3w2 sx/so (378 The Mover-Shaker)
*ENTP *7w6-3wx-8w7 sx/so (378 The Mover-Shaker)
*ESTJ *8w7-3w2-6w5 (5w6) so/sp (368 The Justice Fighter or 358 The Solution Master)
*ENTJ *8w7-3w4-6w5 (5w6) so/sp (368 The Justice Fighter or 358 The Solution Master)
*ESFP *7w6-2w3-9w1 so/sx (279 The Good Samaritan)
*ENFP *7w6-9w1-4w3 (2w3) so/sx (479 The Gentle Spirit or 279 The Good Samaritan)
*ESFJ *2w3-6wx-1w2 so/sp (126 The Supporter)
*ENFJ *2w1-1w2-6w7 sp/sp (126 The Supporter)
*ISTP *5w6-9w8-3w4 sp/sx (359 The Thinker)
*INTP *5w6-9w1-4w5 sp/sx (459 The Contemplative)
*ISTJ *1w9-6w5-3wx sp/so (136 The Taskmaster)
*INTJ *5w6-1w9-3w4 (4w5) sp/so (135 The Technical Expert or 145 The Researcher)
*ISFP *4w3-9w1-6w7 sp/sx (469 The Seeker)
*INFP *4w5-9w1-5w4 sp/sx (459 The Contemplative)
*ISFJ *2w1-6wx-1wx/9w1 sp/so (126 The Supporter or 269 The Good Samaritan)
*INFJ *4w5-6w5-1w2 sp/so (146 The Philosopher)


----------



## Malandro

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @cudibloop
> I agree with most of yours
> 
> INFP: 6w7 Sp/Sx or Sx/Sp
> ENFP: 7w6/6w7 So/Sx
> INFJ: 9w1 ??/??
> ENFJ: 2w3 So/Sx
> INTP: 5w6 So/Sp
> ENTP: 7w6/3w2 So/Sp
> INTJ: 5w6 Sp/Sx
> ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/So
> ISTP: 9w8 Sx/Sp
> ESTP: 7w8 Sx/So or So/Sp
> ISFP: 9w8 or 6w7 Sx/Sp
> ESFP: 7w6 or 7w8 Sx/So
> ISTJ: 1w9 Sp/So or Sp/Sx
> ESTJ: 1w9 Sp/So
> ISFJ: 9w1 Sp/So
> ESFJ: 2w3 So/Sp


Well ain't I a typical example XD


----------



## MatchaBlizzard

Father of Dragons said:


> DiamondDays said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85019
> 
> 
> There you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suprised what a big difference the wing makes, especially for 9w8 vs 9w1. My combination is apparently very rare.
Click to expand...

Yeah. I usually come out as a 2, I always thought that might be more common for INFP than it evidently is.


----------



## Kitfool

MatchaBlizzard said:


> Yeah. I usually come out as a 2, I always thought that might be more common for INFP than it evidently is.


I don't know how accurate that actually is. It certainly has basis in reality, but I don't think an INFP 2 would be incredibly rare. Uncommon, sure, but they exist.


----------



## Kitfool

double post


----------



## Vianna

ESTJ: 1w9
ISTJ: 6w5
ISFJ: 2w1
ESFJ: 2w3
ESTP: 7w8
ISTP: 9w8
ESFP: 7w6
ISFP: 9w1
ENFP: 7w6
INFP: 4w5
INFJ: 4w3
ENFJ: 3w2
ENTP: 7w8
INTP: 5w4
ENTJ: 8w7
INTJ: 5w6


----------



## Ummon

ESTJ: 1w9, but the only ESTJ I know is likely a 5w6.
ISTJ: Both ISTJs I know are 3w2.
ESTP: 7w8
ISTP: 5

ESFJ: 2 or 6
ISFJ: 2w1 or 6
ESFP: 7w8
ISFP: I think it varies with this type. 4w3, 6w7 or 9

ENTJ: 3 or 8
INTJ: 1 or 5
ENTP: 5 or 7w8
INTP: 5

ENFJ: 2w1
INFJ: 4w5
INFP: 4w5, but 1, 6 and 9 are also common
ENFP: 7w6


----------



## Erik PLAYERik

cudibloop said:


> INFP*: *4w5 Sp/Sx
> 
> ENFP: 7w6 So/Sx
> 
> INFJ: 9w1 So/Sp
> 
> ENFJ: 2w3 So/Sx
> 
> INTP: 5w6 Sp/So
> 
> ENTP: 6w7 So/Sp or 7w8 Sx/So
> 
> INTJ: 5w4 Sp/Sx
> 
> ENTJ: 8w7 Sp/Sx
> 
> ISTP: 9w8 Sx/Sp
> 
> ESTP: 8w7 Sx/So
> 
> ISFP: 9w8 or 6w7 Sx/Sp
> 
> ESFP: 7w6 Sx/So
> 
> ISTJ: 1w9 Sp/Sx
> 
> ESTJ: 6w5 So/Sp
> 
> ISFJ: 9w1 Sp/So
> 
> ESFJ: 2w3 So/Sp



I think to INTPs fit more 5w4 to INTJs 5w6.


----------



## Eset

ENTP: 7w8 + 7w6
INTP: 5w4 + 5w6 
ESFJ: 2w3 + 2w1
ISFJ: 9w1 + 2w1
ESTP: 7w8 + 8w7
ISTP: 9w8 + 8w9
ENFJ: 2w3 + 3w2
INFJ: 9w1 + 4w5 + 1w9
ENTJ: 8w7 + 3w4
INTJ: 5w6 + 5w4
ESFP: 7w6 + 7w8
ISFP: 9w8 + 4w3
ESTJ: 8w7 + 1w2 + 3w4
ISTJ: 1w9 + 6w5
ENFP: 7w6 + 4w3
INFP: 4w5 + 9w1


----------



## bartvandeinse

ESTJ - 8w9
ESTP - 8w7
ESFJ - 2w1
ESFP - 7
ENTJ - 3
ENTP - 7w8
ENFJ - 2w3
ENFP - 7w6
ISTJ - 1
ISTP - 5w6
ISFJ - 6
ISFP - 9w8
INTJ - 5
INTP - 5w4
INFJ - 9w1
INFP - 4


----------



## lib

Just over half of INTJs are type 5 and about 70% of those are 5w6.


----------



## Reddit Refugee

I'll say it like this: even though I'm having a bit problem at knowing whether I'm INTP or INTJ (my stack: Ni > Ti > Ne > Fi > Te = Si > Se > Fe), but with 5w4 and sp/sx, as well as RLUEI as SLOAN type, I'm actually more emotional than the typical INTP and INTJ and have lower tolerance towards failure, frustration and stress, also less patience too at some occasions. 

I think 5w4 and sp/sx may indicates certain subtypes of INTP and INTJ who're actually highly neurotic (I think the term "neuroticism" may be a better way to describe it compares to the term "emotional"). They're still smart, but they may have gone through certain type of bad experience and trauma that causes them to become a bit weird. Meanwhile, 5w6 or 6w5 are more likely to be INTP's and INTJ's natural state.


----------



## ShushFox

-INTP: 5w6 Sp/So 

Yeah I'd say so.


----------

